
Show HN: Simple multiplayer game in Node.js - adnanh
http://hajdarevic.net:3000/
======
antoineMoPa
There are a lot of stopped tanks. I wonder if they lost their connection or if
they are still reading the instructions. (I shot them anyway...)

~~~
adnanh
They would have timed out if they lost connection, my best bet is that someone
viewed the game via their cellphone and then didn't close the tab. Not sure,
but they're alive :/

------
butz
Neat. Bullets are a bit too slow, you can run into your own bullets when
moving forwards.

~~~
adnanh
Kinda wanted them to be that way, so the other tanks can avoid them a bit
easier, the fun part is running around with no ammo :D

------
abc_xyz
Can you share source code? Thx!

~~~
adnanh
I need to polish it a bit before I release... It's a bit crap since I did it
in an hour... at 3 AM, so yeah :-)

I plan on improving on this, adding team play, better maps, more projectiles,
some physics etc... :-)

